# Chief Okemos Sportsman's Club,COSC Open House



## cosc10rings (Apr 6, 2010)

Chief Okemos Sportsman's Club
*COSC Open House*
Chief Okemos Sportsman's Club will hold an Open House on Saturday, July 10th, 2010.
The club will be open from 10:00 AM to 4:00 PM. 
Watch or participate in the various shooting sports COSC offers. All ages are welcome, and free hot dogs and beverages will be available. 

http://www.chiefokemos.org/


----------

